# Installing a tongue and groove ceiling.



## HandymanHarry (May 21, 2017)

Putting up a new ceiling and want to use T&G ceiling. It's not an ordinary flat ceiling, the room has 8 sides to it (octagon shape) and the ceiling is an open, cathedral type, ceiling that comes to a point in the middle of the room each section is triangular and the sides are no equal. So 2 are 8', 4 are 10' and 2 are 12'. My concerns are starting right as I work up to top, cutting the right angles that I need for each section and how do properly handle the seams where each sections meet.

A little tricky but I know it can be done, just want to do it right.

Thanks all.

Handyman Harry


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Can we get a picture?

I would install a 2X? in each junction and use 2X2 nailers on each side of the faux ridge beams to nail to.

Then use an angle finder tool to set what angle I need to cut at, and measure and cut each piece to fit.

A lot of work, but if that is what it takes, do it.

ED


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

T&G ceilings are best done from the top down, in my experience. Tongue down so they can be nailed.
Also, I would run every other panel long and then set the in between pieces on top of the first panels so when they shrink the joint is still full of wood.
Another approach is to trim out the joints with mouldings.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Harry, is this a finished ceiling inside of a conditioned living space? In a cold climate a perfectly airtight ceiling is a must and T&G is not, even with a plastic vapor barrier. 

Bud


----------

